# North Texas G2G?



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone up for another G2G?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I missed the first one but I'd be down for #2.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im down...still no system but would love to hang out


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Im down...still no system but would love to hang out


Quoted cause im in the same boat... without as much buying and selling of gear, of course. But I think those amps brought your sickness to my house 

Matt


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm systemless as well.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

With all 4 of us (unless I missed jonnyanalog's build log) we are going to have a pretty poor meet...

Maybe we all meet at a car toys and listen to the sound wall?

Matt


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

el_chupo_ said:


> With all 4 of us (unless I missed jonnyanalog's build log) we are going to have a pretty poor meet...
> 
> Maybe we all meet at a car toys and listen to the sound wall?
> 
> Matt


We can get together and give each other advice. I bought a new car about a month ago so I'm in the planning stages.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

systemless atm....=(


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

lol you guys are in the same situation as I'm in. No system and/or buying and selling equip before I even listen to it.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> We can get together and give each other advice. I bought a new car about a month ago so I'm in the planning stages.


that'd be cool.
my system is slowly coming together when i can scrape the funds together.....


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I can drag the Shelby out and ya'll can critique it b4 finals if you want. Where will it be this time??


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

same gear different tuning my truck sounds completely different since you all heard it.

would be up for a meet after all you slackers get a something installed as texass is a really far drive.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

name a date and place and we'll try to be there.

We have a system....so we might stick out like a sore thumb...lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> We have a system....so we might stick out like a sore thumb...lol


would be kind of awkward if a dozen showed and you were the only one with tunes:blush:


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

If it's still a few weeks off, I should have my door enclosures finished by then. I'll come up.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

lets pick a date and location.... 
lets say Mid-October for a start. I would volunteer my place but its small and i have 3 small kids...who had the place in Corinth? Sounded like there was a lot of room there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to make a Texas meet but that’s quite a haul for me. I think DFW is nearly 12hours for me. Maybe sometime in the future I can head out. 

Or maybe someone in La can host one and we can all meet up. 

… ‘til then…


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

FWIW, the weekend of the 18th/19th are probably out for me, and I think the week after that is the Mark Eldridge seminar. Im pretty sure we will lose Foose and Doriter to that class. 

Foosman, you got a PM


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes.
Mark's Seminar is October 25-26.
Both Foos and I should be there.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i could see about putting one together here in central arkansas. would have to ok it with the others but have plenty of room out here and can get as rowdy as we want.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm out on the 25-26th, got to do Marks seminar. I NEEEDDD all the knowledge he has to pass on. Money well spent my friends.
If Jan and Monte make the G2G you will have access to a SUPER car. I'm even kinda thinking about one of those VW's.
I think Jason Jones was the other location mentioned when I hosted the other one.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Well hopefully when you guys come to a conclusion on when/where its going to be I'll have a small system put together and I definitely need help tuning. I'm due for a road trip anyways


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> name a date and place and we'll try to be there.
> 
> We have a system....so we might stick out like a sore thumb...lol


Good, because I've been wanting to hear that car p.c. setup for a while and maybe, all of you (guys and gal's) can help me tune my new setup or at least make some suggestion :blush:


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> Good, because I've been wanting to hear that car p.c. setup for a while and maybe, all of you (guys and gal's) can help me tune my new setup or at least make some suggestion :blush:


cant wait to hear your new setup buddy. got your doors back on yet? my passenger side still isnt...


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> cant wait to hear your new setup buddy. got your doors back on yet? my passenger side still isnt...


yes,sir (well, they will be on by the time we have this meet re-deaden the drivers door ) still trying to decide if I want to do rearfill :blush:


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Why would you want rear fill? If you are hauling the little ones you can use the Tahoe. Make the other a real SQ car.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> Why would you want rear fill? If you are hauling the little ones you can use the Tahoe. Make the other a real SQ car.


rear ambience. when properly tuned can greatly increase staging cues as the rears are only playing left and right ONLY material. thing is you need the proper processing and skills to pull this off. i considered it in my truck but then quickly realized it would be pointless with my stock locations being inline with my head.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> rear ambience. when properly tuned can greatly increase staging cues as the rears are only playing left and right ONLY material. thing is you need the proper processing and skills to pull this off. i considered it in my truck but then quickly realized it would be pointless with my stock locations being inline with my head.


yes, rear ambiance!!!! foose,thats why I need to get in contact with Mr.Ables for his services


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

When you get ready let me know and I will put you two together. Are you considering the Mark E. seminar? If so, you can learn to tune yourself from them both.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

My system is in and still in the "tuning" stage but I'm down!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

foosman said:


> Yeah, I'm out on the 25-26th, got to do Marks seminar. I NEEEDDD all the knowledge he has to pass on. Money well spent my friends.
> If Jan and Monte make the G2G you will have access to a SUPER car. I'm even kinda thinking about one of those VW's.
> I think Jason Jones was the other location mentioned when I hosted the other one.


A VW?!! I have a hard time seeing you in one of those. And if you get a brand new one and wanna put yer 8s in the doors again you will have a TON of fabrication to do as the speaker locations are in _*rear*_ of the doors. 8s in the floors would a cool though.....


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

my system is in and still in the worthless stage. may be able to do it at my house if none other is available.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

foosman said:


> When you get ready let me know and I will put you two together. Are you considering the Mark E. seminar? If so, you can learn to tune yourself from them both.


I would like to go to Mark E. seminar.......f' it i'll be there!!!! but, i don't think i can make it both day's(I work on the weekends)  so, on what day would be the best day to go to the seminar???


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i would go but i can't afford the asking price right now.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> I would like to go to Mark E. seminar.......f' it i'll be there!!!! but, i don't think i can make it both day's(I work on the weekends)  so, on what day would be the best day to go to the seminar???


Send an email to Mark at [email protected] 
From what I heard from the guys that went to the one in Tulsa, day one would be the one to go to, but better ask Mark directly.

Jorge.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Still systemless but I'll try an make it down also


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

doitor said:


> Send an email to Mark at [email protected]
> From what I heard from the guys that went to the one in Tulsa, day one would be the one to go to, but better ask Mark directly.
> 
> Jorge.


just sent him an e-mail 

thanks Jorge


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> just sent him an e-mail
> 
> thanks Jorge


Hope to see you there.
I'm sure it's going to be worth every penny.

Jorge.


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

I would like to make it to this one.
The first time I heard about the last one was after it was done.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a new member but have been lurking forever & several days... LOL... Live in East Dallas... would be great to meet up with locals & see what's up... depending on when the G2G is I might have my car back together after some scum-bag stole my IVA-300 & some other stuff... I'm just glad I didn't have anything else installed yet... 

oh well... move on... I will keep an eye here... I think it would be cool...

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in the DFW area and would like to pull up with the members. Any thing concrete yet?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> my system is in and still in the worthless stage. may be able to do it at my house if none other is available.


jon if it's at your house i'll make it as i can make it to and from on a single tank. would be great for those of us in the natural state and lousiana that might want to come. plus, we know you have plenty of parking in that area. 

dallas is just too far but would still try to make it though if it were there.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess it's possible I might have something installed by this time however I doubt it. My company wants us to have their products in our cars to show off....demo, so I bought a component set and ordered a little ten inch sub.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> I guess it's possible I might have something installed by this time however I doubt it. My company wants us to have their products in our cars to show off....demo, so I bought a component set and ordered a little ten inch sub.


whatja get? and if you aren't poinsourcing those components i seriously hope you have good tweeter attentuation


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> whatja get? and if you aren't poinsourcing those components i seriously hope you have good tweeter attentuation


I've got a DRZ9255 which should help with that, but since this wasn't part of my own plans for my SQ system I'm just going to put the components in the doors with the tweets up in the sail panels....basically, using factory locations, tearing up the car now doesn't make sense when I have other plans for it later to pursue. 
Then component set is DD's DD-AT28(tweets) and DD-AW6.5(mids). The sub is DD's DDZ10.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Well since this wasn't part of my own plans for my SQ system I'm just going to put them in the doors with the tweets up in the sail panels....basically using factory locations, tearing up the car now doesn't make sense when I have other plans for it later to pursue.
> Then component set is DD's DD-AT28(tweets) and DD-AW6.5(mids). The sub is DD's DDZ10.


so you work for dd?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> so you work for dd?


Yep


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Yep


will you pm me with the specs of those mids and a 12" lower powered sub that will work well sealed? i'm looking to do an "unlikely" sq system. i'd look myself but the site is down and i'm headed out the door to work. thanks.

by "unlikely" i mean...making people listen first before telling them what's in there


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

You got PM


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm jealous that you work at DD. Personally I'd love to work in the mobile audio industry but just don't know where to start. I called and asked someone at DD if they by chance needed a AutoCAD drafter/designer a few weeks ago and they said they weren't hiring. Hell, I'd even build the speakers just to get my feet in the door.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Trebor,

Glad to see DD represented, if they are thinking of going with some SQ stuff, you should talk to them about being forum sponsers, offering some drivers for the Kippel machine, etc.

On a side note, I love the specs on the Z series, especially the "sensitivity"...

I need a gain controller for my SS1 amp, Im going to shoot you a PM...

On an on-topic note, even if my car isnt done, Ill ride my bike to tyler for a meet...
Matt


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Matt, I'll pass this along to the powers that be.


----------

